# Affichage GUI nvelle langue non latine [jp]... [solved]

## CaptainBlood

Bonjour à tous,

En dix ans, j'ai reconstruit mon gentoo une fois, une de trop:

Initialement les tags en japonais de mes fichiers audio s'affichaient correctement dans l'application qt mixx.

Les réglages portage de cette install sont irrémédiablement perdu.

Ma seconde installation est fr monolingue tant en console qu'en environnement graphique.

Elle a principalement  pour objectif la minimalité des packages/options installés.

D'où make.conf

```
USE="-*"
```

,dont l'évocation vaut l'ire de plus d'un équipier Gentoo,

associé à un profile neutre:

```
[16]  default/linux/amd64/17.1 (stable) *
```

Dans un premier temps, Je souhaiterai restaurer l'affichage du japonais, à modification minimale dans l'appication ci-dessus mentionnée.

Peut-etre que certains utilisateurs francophones ont des conseils à partager?

Merci de votre attention, intéret & support.Last edited by CaptainBlood on Sun May 24, 2020 5:22 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## CaptainBlood

```
eix media-fonts/kochi-substitute -I

[I] media-fonts/kochi-substitute

     Installed versions:  20030809-r3^bs(20:40:28 23/05/2020)(-X)
```

a suffi ici à l'application citée & d'autres comme firefox.

Merci de votre attention, intéret & support.

----------

